# Neutral, load calculation.



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

We never downsized the residential service conductor size for 310.15(B)6 or 7.
Same with the neutrals.
Reasons:
1. Worked in a lot of different areas, all having their own amendments. Running full sized seemed to worked with all the towns and villages without a question. Otherwise your trying to go off past memory, looking for past amendments printed out, searching to see if they changed. You may not have time and need to get the material ordered.

2. By getting 1 long cut there may be usable extra. Like if there was an extra 2' x 3 conductors, the 6' could go to stock. Where 3 cuts of 2' is scrap.

3. Reducing the number of left over cut wire sizes.

4. Don't remember the prices but it just didn't seem worth the trouble.

We never used cable. 
I don't know how many times I seen commercial where we found someone installed a 200a 2/0 or 100a #4 feeder.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I am against it in principle.


----------

